# house of kolor kbc fest



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

I know there is a couple short topics on this subject but let's set the records straight and see the actual comparison between KBC kandy basecoat, UK urethane kandy and kk, kandy koncentrate if your car was painted with any of these please post your pic and emphasize what paint type was used.
Thanks


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

okay let's see if this record straight.... Kk is kandy .... usc01 / kk @ up to 4oz per qt. / depending on your likes..... 


Kbc is a non catalized clear / Kk mix with added pearl like pigment for better coverage........

Kbc is semi transparent thus patterns and fades will show underneath KBC... 


Shimrim 2 --- wonderful stuff


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

these were painted with candy concentrate magenta


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

the are on a white base interior trim.


----------



## cali707sf (Sep 10, 2011)

KK/Kandy Apple Red, over a Galaxy Grey


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

amazing im so surprised that a kandy koncentrate looks that good i guess you have to use usc-01 clear and ku-152 hardener to protect it though, but I think i will give kk a shot!


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Any other KBC,kk or UK candy paint jobs out there?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Bigbrian1 said:


> amazing im so surprised that a kandy koncentrate looks that good i guess you have to use usc-01 clear and ku-152 hardener to protect it though, but I think i will give kk a shot!


Of course it looks as good as UK, it's the same shit, minus the premixed clear.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Plus with everything being shimrin 2 - the user is now responsible of the color consistancy / matching...... 

People really need to youtube house of color


----------



## micster8 (Dec 23, 2010)

KBC Brandywine is what i want to do with my monte.


----------



## ndahlHOK (Feb 13, 2013)

*Shirmin2*

Hello BlueBerry and all loyal to HOK,I Just wanted to thank everyone for their support and business. We have many new exciting tools that have just hit the market including our new HOKPG01 Kustom Kolor Trends Pocket Guide. This book features 312 colors that are simple Shimrin2 basecoats (yes, fantastic colors without any special tricks such as Kandy, or artistic bases). The User price is US $35.00. I had these done in Italy with the same Shimrin2 products that you may have in your cabinets. So the fact remains, these are high quality, real HOK finish (except for the UV clearcoat over the HOK base), at a price that the market with embrace. This is just a first in a series of new Kolor books. The next two are KBC's (Kandy Basecoats in Shim2) and Kandy book. Again, thanks for all your support and Loyalty.Nick DahlGeneral Manager - House of Kolor


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

@ ddahlHOK I was just wondering what exactly is the difference between hok and the shimrin 2 quality wise and price?


----------



## ndahlHOK (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello BigBrain1 and all Loyal HOK supporters,

One of the best kept secrets of Shim2 technology is our new UKK01 Urethane Kandy Karrier. This product is activated 4:1 with KU152 then reduced for application. This is a systems approach it the perfectKandy Job. To creep into the job without blotching or tiger striping, you can mix UKK01 as a low solid or medium solid. At clinics we tell users to start with a low solid mix (4:1:2 – UKK01:KU152:RU) with 2-4 oz of KK per mixed Qt. Then finish the job with a higher solid mix (4:1:1 – UKK01:KU152:RU) with 2-4 oz of KK per mixed Qt. The UKK01 is bullet proof with no sensitivities to application times. In Fact, Jon K for the first time in his life Kandied a undercarriage with UKK01. Give it a try, I am sure you will love it!

Regards,

Nick Dahl
General Manager - House of Kolor


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Bigbrian1 said:


> @ ddahlHOK I was just wondering what exactly is the difference between hok and the shimrin 2 quality wise and price?



Shimrin 2 is house of kolor...... Youtube it.. Kosmo will tell you about it - he is the guy with white like hair pulled back...!!!! Ha h


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

no more pics? Im surprised this thread is dying.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Bigbrian1 said:


> no more pics? Im surprised this thread is dying.


HERE YOU GO HOMIE ROOTBEER KBC BASED WIT PEARL PATTERNS


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

man that looks damn good! Very nice work brotha


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

uk11 over orion silver


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Bigbrian1 said:


> man that looks damn good! Very nice work brotha


THANKS BRO BUT THE CREDIT GOES TO SIC713


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Beautiful cars love to see the comparisons keep em coming guys


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> THANKS BRO BUT THE CREDIT GOES TO SIC713


:thumbsup:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Shimrin has flake its the base


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

umlolo said:


> Shimrin has flake its the base


Kandy apple red (UK) over solar gold shimrin basecoat ...my first kandy paint job


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

My Organic Green Kandy KBC over galaxy grey





















And Purple KBC over Silver Iveco


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Nice


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

my club brother truck kbc organic green over black


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

house of kolor kandy voodoo violet over silver base and chrome flakes


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Kandy voodoo, is that kbc?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

voodoo violet house of kolor kandy koncentrate


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

What about kk over metalflake? Any pics?


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

What happened we ran out of gas?


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Here is KK over Orion Silver with Galaxy Gray ghost patterns ...........*


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

looks like glass, I dont really see the ghost patterns though but looks real nice.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Keep em comin


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

No flaked out paint jobs?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Sem concentrate over sparkle effx chrome flake.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Pretty nice, you painted your whole impala with it?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Ya


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

amymore flakes under kbc or kk paint jobs?


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

keep em coming everyone!


----------



## uprisingbikeclub (Sep 8, 2009)

burple kbc under hok flake


----------



## uprisingbikeclub (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^^ love that Burple


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

All done with Urethane Kandies over a silver flakebase with 0.025 square flake.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Man that's so nice


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Any more kbc or kk pics


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

BUNP


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Is valspar universal primer and silver basecoat compatible with house of kolor kbc? Please help???


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

*need help*


Want to paint my ride


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

*kbc with flakes sg100 uc35 clear ru311 reducer*


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Apple Red over Orion Silver, Galaxy Grey (lace), and silver flake


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

@ 801 rider nice is it kbc?


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Bigbrian1 said:


> @ 801 rider nice is it kbc?


Oh my bad, thought I saw KK lol. No, its a kandy concentrate


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

No More KBC Paint jobs?


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

Any kandy cobalt blue with different dases


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

let's keep it goin!


----------



## blackandblu (Apr 13, 2013)

Looking for a great Candy painter in Baltimore/ Washington area!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

gonna shoot my car soon


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mischief64 (Dec 7, 2004)

burgandy KBC over orion silver BC..


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Nice that's what I've been waiting to see any more pics would be great!


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Picked up my 60 gallon air compressor will be painting soon it's been a real bitch stripping the paint off the car just paint stripper and tons of sand paper.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Got my 60 gallon air compressor from lowes!


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Shot these with a cheap $10.00 harbor freight gun


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Layed down some Valspar etching primer in a can old school way although epoxy would have been better.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Shot a black base on my mirrors.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Then some red flake


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Here's the etching primer I used right before I shot my 2k primer


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Had to change the outlet to run my compressor


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Almost got the whole car down to bear metal


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

used some aircraft stripper to take the paint off in case you are wondering it took about 2 gallons


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

a preview of the candy


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

paint stripper at work


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

My son's Bike, Green KK over gold and green flake.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

*Nice*



48bomb said:


> My son's Bike, Green KK over gold and green flake.




Damn thats nice this here is my first paint job so it's trial and error! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

out of curiosity what size flake did you use?


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Bigbrian1 said:


> Damn thats nice this here is my first paint job so it's trial and error! Thanks for sharing!!!


 Thanks man I hear you! This was my first attempt at flake and candy. The gold flake was .15 and I used some green .08 flake. The gold flake was kind of hard to spray because I didn't use a big enough tip on my gun. I kept getting plugged up.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Did you remove the little filter screen that is inside the gun, that alone will clog it and yes of course if the tip is too small.


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

The tip was too small, I got another gun now with a bigger tip!


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 88oldsmobile (Jun 22, 2013)

cali707sf said:


> KK/Kandy Apple Red, over a Galaxy Grey


 thats nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

mischief64 said:


> burgandy KBC over orion silver BC..










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

cali707sf said:


> KK/Kandy Apple Red, over a Galaxy Grey


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

going to shoot this car soon


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

bout to restore my tail lights


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Well just what i thought was going to happen, happened after smoothing out about 13 little dings i sprayed the primer on it and found a few more damn


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Finally shot the final coats of primer just need to wet sand and lay down my silver basecoat.


----------



## goundupkustomz (Jul 17, 2012)

Interested in seeing the candy turn out i am bout to start shooting my tahoe with voodoo violet kk with .08 and .15 flake. Thisll be my first time shooting candy tho so i hope it turns out good


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback I am also using .08 and .15 silver flake, my first paint job as well hardest thing I ever did I am shooting it in my garage so I pray it turns out well good luck to both of us and when your done please post pics on this thread I would like to see the turn out!


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

*getting there*


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

buried the flake with some clear but i will have to put maybe 2 more coats of clear for it to be smooth, do I have to sand or wetsand it to add more clear because i did this yesterday also will .08 flake shoot through a 1.4 tip?


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Going to try to shoot the candy this Sunday hopefully.


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

Ay bro im going to paint my monty if its posable can you tell me how much paint i need to paint my car like how much money im going to spend on buying all the matirials that i need cuz in my town theres nobody that sell the paint i think i need to order if its posable like more or less i recently had it primerd sealed


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

what type of paint job solid, metallic pearl, straight candy , candy over flake just depends on what you are looking to do?


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

If you are on a budget you can try thecoatingstore.com they have very good deals and very nice paints candy kits at $300.00! Or any kind of paint solid metallics or whatever.


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

Well i want the blue on the budlight can that blue with lots of blue flake looking for a mirror finish i wanted some patterns but nobody wants to throw them so i was thinking not to spend lots of money so im going to go single color with flake


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

*paint question*

There is urethane kandy, kandy basecoat and kandy koncentrate paints. The cheapest way would be to buy 2- - 8 ounce cobalt blue house of kolor kandy koncentrates, 3 quarts of a silver basecoat 1gallon of top coat clear with the 3 gallons of reducer and 2 quarts of hardener and about 3-- 4 ounce jars of silver mini flake and about 6 quarts of house of kolor sg-100 for the flake and the kandy you will need the gallon of topcoat clear to be hok USC-01 because it has iuv inhibitors to protect the paint from fading. That should give you the look your after I don't know the exact cost but that would be the cheapest way to do a kandy flake job. Or just base the whole car blue then shoot blue flake all over it and bury the flake with a top coat clear and that Will be an even cheaper route. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

Looking good homie I'm rite behind u also thinking bout painting my 87 cutlass it has a blue but it's badly scratched on da sides looks like sum1 keyed da bejesus outta it . so ima repaint it prolyy with a cobalt blue mixed with hint of black bring out a navy blue color, slap 6 to 10 coats of clear -resanding in between for dat glass wet look most definite ill post piks looking forward to see what URL looks like with flakes ^_^


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

@ sursito thanks for the positive response by all means post any pics that would be great! I should have it painted this weekend for sure I will post more pics when done.


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

I would also like to know if you can wetsand the clear above the flakes and then shoot the kandy?


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

@ blumagik7 the larger the flakes you use the more topcoat clear you will need to shoot to bury them at least 4 wetcoats then sand it smooth with 500-600 grit and if you want you can clear again its optional but not necessary when you sand though you Will notice that the flakes that were once poking through the clear will be gone and you will have a paintable surface then just.mask it clean it with wax and.grease remover, then a tack cloth and you are ready for candy then your final 3-5 coats of clear.


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

Gotcha... So a you can spray kandy over a wet sanded and prepped clear, it doesn't have to be super glossy.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

@ blumagik7 it should not have not 1 glossy spot at all this is strictly for adhesion purposes if you don't do this you are risking the paint lifting off the surface when you pull the tape off don't worry the fresh coat of clear will make it shine again when you are done.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

I finally painted this damn car it took 6 hours of prerp work on saturday and 8 hours of shooting on sunday im fucking tire I will post more pics of it later.


----------



## 57 58 59 61 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

I need to get a camera the pictures make it not look so good with this cheap camera phone but the bottom half of the car looks like this and the roof looks even better and is 2 different shades of red as soon as I can get good pics I will post them up because these pictures do absoloutely no justice compared to how it actually looks.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

I tiger striped the car i shot it with a 60 gallon 3.5 13 cfm air compressor and a hvlp gravity feed 1.3 tip gun i think i did the psi wrong it was 40 at the compressor and 40 at the gun i think it was supposed to be just 10 anybody know, i am positive i mxed it right i overlapped it correct and my gun distance was consistent should i just shoot a buch of red flake over it then bury it in clear and use this kandy basecoat as a basecoat for the flake i know it cant be fixed i have alot of the kbc left and i have kk brandywine and kk apple red left which is what i used for the roof somebody please tell me what i did wrong and any suggestions on how i can fix it or at least make it look better at certain angles it looks so nice especially under the sun i have red flakes and other stuff i just dont know what to do.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Bigbrian1 said:


> I tiger striped the car i shot it with a 60 gallon 3.5 13 cfm air compressor and a hvlp gravity feed 1.3 tip gun i think i did the psi wrong it was 40 at the compressor and 40 at the gun i think it was supposed to be just 10 anybody know, i am positive i mxed it right i overlapped it correct and my gun distance was consistent should i just shoot a buch of red flake over it then bury it in clear and use this kandy basecoat as a basecoat for the flake i know it cant be fixed i have alot of the kbc left and i have kk brandywine and kk apple red left which is what i used for the roof somebody please tell me what i did wrong and any suggestions on how i can fix it or at least make it look better at certain angles it looks so nice especially under the sun i have red flakes and other stuff i just dont know what to do.


There is no possible way to not tiger stripe a car when you shoot a solid kbc. Activated candies shoot like a fog, so they blend easy. Kbc is for graphic that you need to tape over. Even if you got it to lay down evenly, it would not have the depth as an activated candy.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

That sucks... but Minimum 100 at compressor,


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Dam that sucks Brian , but that's why painters charge so much , your best bet is throwing flake over all of that and clearing it , FYI its a combo of the painter and gun that makes the tiger strips


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

looks clean G personally id slap more clear for more shine :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks you all For your comments I worked on this car for 6 months its sucks but I think I will just flake out the bottom because the top is ok it will be a while before I can do that cuz I just moved into an apartment and had to sell my air compressor but like chef said this is why painters charge so much I have all respect for any painter this was the hardest project I ever took on.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Bigbrian1 said:


>


Looking good!


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Im going to shoot more clear over it and cut it and buff it see how it looks im just trying to learn its not too much about fixing this car up.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Lord Duez said:


> There is no possible way to not tiger stripe a car when you shoot a solid kbc. Activated candies shoot like a fog, so they blend easy. Kbc is for graphic that you need to tape over. Even if you got it to lay down evenly, it would not have the depth as an activated candy.



You dont know what your talking about..... Paint is paint - Meant for painting whatever you want with it ... Might get tricky to paint water... :0


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

If you have enough skills required for Pearls, transparents , ect - Then you can paint without tiger stripes..... Your base coat must be laid out just as well.. Blotchy metallic base coats will give you a problem...


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Bigbrian1 said:


> There is urethane kandy, kandy basecoat and kandy koncentrate paints. The cheapest way would be to buy 2- - 8 ounce cobalt blue house of kolor kandy koncentrates, 3 quarts of a silver basecoat 1gallon of top coat clear with the 3 gallons of reducer and 2 quarts of hardener and about 3-- 4 ounce jars of silver mini flake and about 6 quarts of house of kolor sg-100 for the flake and the kandy you will need the gallon of topcoat clear to be hok USC-01 because it has iuv inhibitors to protect the paint from fading. That should give you the look your after I don't know the exact cost but that would be the cheapest way to do a kandy flake job. Or just base the whole car blue then shoot blue flake all over it and bury the flake with a top coat clear and that Will be an even cheaper route. Hope this helps.



Haa,,, you said the cheapest way ................... When has cheap EVER been a friend of custom paint such as stated above...?????


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Bigbrian1 said:


> I tiger striped the car i shot it with a 60 gallon 3.5 13 cfm air compressor and a hvlp gravity feed 1.3 tip gun i think i did the psi wrong it was 40 at the compressor and 40 at the gun i think it was supposed to be just 10 anybody know, i am positive i mxed it right i overlapped it correct and my gun distance was consistent should i just shoot a buch of red flake over it then bury it in clear and use this kandy basecoat as a basecoat for the flake i know it cant be fixed i have alot of the kbc left and i have kk brandywine and kk apple red left which is what i used for the roof somebody please tell me what i did wrong and any suggestions on how i can fix it or at least make it look better at certain angles it looks so nice especially under the sun i have red flakes and other stuff i just dont know what to do.



You did this wrong: Air / Fluid output ratio for first few coats & Increased ratio for 3rd,4th, & 5th coats were ignored... Your overlap is WAY off......


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

compressor out & to gun can be anywhere above the 40psi you were talking about,,, Regulated to whatever your gun requires at trigger pulled or slightly higher or lower depending on what you like... Your best bet is to color sand clear back down & add patterns over it so that they hide the striping if possible & reclear. You can do it ,,, I have faith


KBC as a carrier for the flake will NOT turn out how you would like it to...


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the input but I have made my mind up after giving it some thought I decided to just shoot red flake all over the car except the roof, once I got full coverage I will clear the entire car real real good I think it will look more vibrant I'm using sparkle efx regal red should look great it will take a while before I get it done because I have to find a place to rent me a paint booth since I have moved and sold my compressor but I will post pics when its done I havent given up just yet!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

BlueBerry said:


> You dont know what your talking about..... Paint is paint - Meant for painting whatever you want with it ... Might get tricky to paint water... :0


Reading this as I'm covered in dust from my job as an autobody tech. One is a basecoat, the other is a clearcoat. The clearcoats are way easier to lay evenly. Transparent bases are difficult to shoot because you can see exactly where you shot them. Shooting water is a whole other story, those show every imperfection to the point that you have to prep with 1000 grit. We have to use those out here in California.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Hotstuff has a picture of a Viper he touched up using uk. It was originally painted with kbc and you can see a sick difference. When you shoot a kbc, the coat underneath is completely dry, with uk it's wet when you spray the second and third coats, which is why it blends better. Kbc does't look as good, and is harder to shoot, which is why you would only use it if you have to, to do patterns and not use it to do a complete.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

A little striping but looks good i'm going to do some touch ups and have it leafed and pin striped later should look o.k i'm proud of myself for doing it regardless i never painted a car in my life especially a candy over flake job which happens to be one of the hardest to do let alone used an air compressor or an hvlp gun with little knowledge tools and absoloutly no help and considering where I painted it it could have came out way worse when i am done touching up I will wet sand, re-clear, cut and buff I i will post more pics later when done


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

That's whats up big B , get down..


----------



## simp35 (May 6, 2014)

I'm a Newbie so my question may sound simple. would u recommend three spray guns to shoot this type of kandy paint, for instance I've been told the Devilbiss GTI Pro, Iwata w400, or the sata 4000. now I'm sure u can tell me these all are good guns, but I'm on my way to wyotech to learn an before then I'm Retiring an would like to buy as much as I can while still in the Military thats only two months from Germany which I here makes some of the best guns but back to the point. One, if u can tell me why the ones u pick would be the best for your brand of paint then which ones are best for the different stages primer, base, top, or clear. I'm planing on getting more then one gun


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Bigbrian1 said:


> A little striping but looks good i'm going to do some touch ups and have it leafed and pin striped later should look o.k i'm proud of myself for doing it regardless i never painted a car in my life especially a candy over flake job which happens to be one of the hardest to do let alone used an air compressor or an hvlp gun with little knowledge tools and absoloutly no help and considering where I painted it it could have came out way worse when i am done touching up I will wet sand, re-clear, cut and buff I i will post more pics later when done


I see dudes riding around with a lot worse and they paid someone to do it. not bad for your first try.


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks alot!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

@ simp35 im not a real experienced painter but yes those are all very good paint guns they will all do the job however you should use a different gun for each step, primer, baseboard, flake, candy, clear etc. Any paint gun will do but of course a better brand will probably give a smoother finish and less orange peel.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

B
igbrian1;17608297 said:


>


Looks like mine


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

@ Bounzin did you use kbc, kk or uk candy on your monte carlo?


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

It's a house of color kandy brandy wine with a blueish purple base coat. It was painted 19 years ago so all I know it's not the water based stuff they now have in cali


----------

